# Free agent Royal Ivey returning to 76ers



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> On Saturday, Royal Ivey posted a Twitter message that said, "Going back to Philly!" Barring an unexpected fallout, this will be the case. Ivey, who served as a backup guard last season for the 76ers and is a free agent, is finalizing a contract that would secure his return to the Sixers, according to multiple sources.


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/20090803_Tweet_s_true__Ivey_heading_back_to_Philly.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

eh...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So I guess he didn't get the fanfare he expected when he opted out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He signed for the six year veteran minimum which is less than a million per. Which is right around the contract he opted out of.

Oh, and now the Sixers have 11 guys under contract. So they still need to add a few guys.


----------

